# ثلاجة تشتغل ثم تفصل مباشرة



## خليل بن صالح (22 يونيو 2011)

أخواني عندي ثلاجة تعمل على 115فولت وعند تشغبلها تفصل مباشره وقمت بفحص الأجزاء الكهربائية
1- ملفات الضاغط سليمه 
2- الأوفر لود سليم 3
- الريليه تقريبا سليم لك غير متاكد 
4- الكبستر عند فحص بالأوم يعطي صوت لكن لا يوكد قراءة والأغلب انه لا يوجد فيه شحنه كهربائية

يا ليت تسعدوني


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 يونيو 2011)

_اخي الكريم الافرلودقديكون ضعيف وفي مثل هذه الحاله يعطي قرائه في الجهاز فتظن انه سليم اعمل مايلي 1طلع الافرلود بعدين اقلب الافرلودحتلاقي نحاسه من الداخل 2اشعل لهب وللاعه بعدين خلي اللهب يلامس نحاسه الافرلودمن الداخل حتلاحظ صوت تكه من قلب الافرلودتصدر من البلوتين لوالتكه حصلت طوالي معناه الافرلود ضعيف غيرو رغم (انه سيعطي قرائه في الجهاز حين تكشف عليه)لاكن لو سمعت صوت التكه من الافرلود بعدمده اطول يدل الافرلود سليم وبشكل عام الثلاجه( لوفصلت سريع يدل انو العطل في الافرلود ولوالزمن اطول حوالي عشردقائق بعدين تفصل يدل ان العطل في الريلي)كذالك انصحك حتى تكون لديك خبره كافيه قبل تفحص الثلاجه (شيل معاك افرلود سليم +ريلي+تايمر+كبستر)عشان تجرب فيهم القطع يبقى فقط جهاز الثيرمثتات ما يحتاج تشيل واحد معاك لو فحصت كل ما سبق وكان سليم فحص الثيرمثتات 1 افصل سلكين الثيرمثتات الداخله وا الخارجه منه وشبك السلكين مع بعض لومااشتغل الضاغط يدل انه غير سليم وغييره 2اما لوشغل الضاغط قبل تحكم عليه انه سليم شغل الثلاجه بعدين ضع قطعه من الثلج فوق الانتفاخ الحساس في الثيرمثتات مفترض انه يفصل بسبب البروده لو ظل الضاغط شغال مده طويله رغم قطعه الثلج معناه انه تالف يمكن استخدام غارالفريون بدل الثلج اعمل ماقلته لك اول شيئ ابداء بفحص الافرلود باالطريقه الي شرحته لك او جيب افرلود سليم وجرب اعمل ذالك بعدين ا رجعلي عشان اتابع معاك بحول الله_


----------



## احمد بيو (22 يونيو 2011)

اجااااااابة رائعة والله شكرا ليك


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 يونيو 2011)

_العفواخي شكرا لك_


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله حيرا يا ابن عوف عبد اللطيف ويا خليل بن صالح معلومات قيمة ومش موجوده في الكتب ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (23 يونيو 2011)

_اللهم امين شكرا لك اخي المهندس محمد وجزك الله خير على حسن المجامله_


----------



## خليل بن صالح (23 يونيو 2011)

أخوي ابن عوف عبداللطيف مشكور على المعلومات

عند تشغيل الثلاجة على طول تفصل وبعد 3ثواني تقريبا

أسمع صوت تكه لكن غير متاكد هل هو من الريله الأوفرلود

أما عن طريقة فحص الأوفرلود التي أتبعتها

وصلت أطراف الأوفر لود بجهاز القياس
وقسته بالأوم ومافيه مشكله وعندما وضعت شعلة لهب على الأوفرلود فصل

أما الكبستر ذهبت به إلى محل تبريد لفحصه وشبكه على الكهرباء وعنده أضاءة
لمبة قال لي أنه في ألتماس في داخل الكبستر

سوالي الأول لو كان الأوفر لود ضعيف هل يكون تصيل الكهرباء ضعيف

الثاي كيف أتحقق من سلامة الضاغط من الداخل مع أنا ملفات الضاغط سليمه


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (23 يونيو 2011)

خليل بن صالح قال:


> أخوي ابن عوف عبداللطيف مشكور على المعلومات
> 
> عند تشغيل الثلاجة على طول تفصل وبعد 3ثواني تقريبا
> 
> ...


_اخي1 الكريم غير الكبستر2الصوت صادرمن الافرلود3كيف تفحص الضاغط اقراء ما اكتبه لك في اجابه لي اجبت فيها لزميل اخر وسؤالك قريب منه اقراء ماكتبته له _
_لماذا الكمبستر يوضع للضواغط؟_​ 

_وكيف نعرف عندما يضعف الكمبستر؟_​ 

_وهل يوجد خلل في الضاغط يعمل ويفصل اذا كان الترموستات والاوفر لود سليمان؟ الأخ الكريم إليك الاجابه أولا وظيفة الكبستر من المعلوم ان الكبس تر عبارة عن جهاز يتم فيه تخزين الشحنة الكهربائية ليتم مع بدء التشغيل بتزويد الشحنة المختزنة في المحرك مع بدء التشغيل لماذا الكبستر يوضع في الضواغط ؟ أخي الكريم بكل بساطه الضاغط حين بداية التشغيل من المعلوم يسحب 33امبير ثم يعود طبيعي ومن المعلوم الكهرباء ألداخله من مصدرا لطاقه 220فولت في بداية التشغيل تكون غير كافيه لتشغيل الضاغط فهيه أي الضاغط يحتاج في بدءا لتشغيل لطاقه اضافيه في هذه الإثناء يقوم الكبستر بتزويد المحرك بطاقة اظافيه حتى يصل سرعه المحرك75%من سرعه المحرك القصوى ثم يفصل الكبستر ويقوم بتخزين شحنه أخرى ليمد فيها الضاغط عندبدءالتشغيل للمرة الثانية كيف اعرف إن الكبستر ضعف؟1 حينما يكون غير قادر لتخذين ا لشحنه 2اذا لوحظ انتفاخ في وصت الكبستر3اذا لوحظ تدفق وتهريب الزيت من معدن الكبستر سؤال إضافي كيف اعرف ضعف الكبستر أو كيف افحصه ؟هنالك طريقتين 1يوجد في محل بيع الاجهزه الكهربائية المتخصصة جهاز رقمي يقوم بقرائه الكبستروافحصه2يمكنك فحص الكبستر اوظعفه إذا لم يكن لديك الجهاز السابق فيمكن فحصه عن طريق اللمبة العادية؟ الطريقة احضر1 الكبستر الذي تريد فحصه2احظر اثنان سلك كهرباء ألطريقه قم بتوصيل احد أسلاك الكهرباء في النيوترون من مصدر الطاقة ومن ثم قم بتوصيله في نقطه احد نقاط الكبستر لخطوه الاولا بعد ذالك من نفس النقطة ستجد نقطه بجانبها ضع فيها سلك لتكمله مشوار السلك الأول النيوترون ومن عبر الكبستر حتكمل توصيل السلك إلى نقطه في اللمبة كدا اللمبة كي تشتغل أحذت سلك واحد النيوترون ولأكن عبرالكبستر ومن ثم وصلنا نقطه واحده في اللمبة الخطوة الثانية حوصل ألفرده المتبقية لكي تضئ اللمبة من مأخذ الطاقة في الللاين ثم مباشره أوصلها في اللمبة في ألنقطه المنتيقيه الخطوة الاخيره سنلاحظ الكبستر1من المفترض تعمل اللمبة بشكل جيد في حاله الكبسترسليم 2في حاله اللمبة لم تولع أو تولع ومن ثم تطفي يدل إن الكبستر ضعيف ويجب استبداله لاحظ أخي الكريم أن (الكبستر اخذ النيوترون يعني أي كبستر ما نوصل فيه غير النيوترن )أخيرا هل يوجد خلل في الضاغط يعمل ويفصل اذاكان الثيرمثتات وا الافرلود سليمان؟ من واقع التجارب لو حدث خلل في الافرلود او الري لي يحدث خلل في الضاغط وكي تعرف تميز الفصل اوالخلل هيه( هل من الافرلود؟او الري لي ) أخي الكريم لو الفصل سريع ورا بعض و متكرر ولو قربت سمعك حتسمع طقطقه من الافرلود وري بعض في هذه الحالة الخلل في الافرلود2اذاكان الفصل بعد مده أطول معناه الخلل في الري لي طيب سؤال كيف اعرف افحص الافرلود وكذالك الري لي 1الافرلود جيب جهاز فحص الأم 1اظبط المؤشر في الأم وقراء السلكيين لو وصل معناه الافرلود سليم لو ما وصل معنا الافرلود تالف لأكن (احتمال يوصل التيار لأكن الافرلود ضعيف )سؤال كيف افحصه ؟ طلع الافرلود بعيد وافصله اقلب الافرلود ستجد نحاس من الداخل 1احضرولاعه2شغل الوللاعه3ضع لهب الولاعه يلامس نحاس الافرلود دقق السمع جيدا لو سمعت صوط طقه من نحاسه الافرلود تسريعه جدا أي بعد ماصلط اللهب مباشره معناه الافرلود ضعيف يجب تغيره2لوسمعت صوت الطقه بعد لحظات اومده اطول من الاولا بوقت معناه الافرلودسليم الري لي كيف فحصه؟1قم بضبط أيضا الجهاز في الاميتر في الأم ادخل سلكيين الجهاز في نقتان في الريلي لازم يعطوقراءه حرك واقلب الريلي لوادو قراءه في الجهاز الريلي جيد لو ما اعطو ايقراءه في الجهاز الريلي تالف اذن آخي الكريم عرفت فيما سبق أي خلل في الافرلودوكذالكالريلي يمكن ان يحدث خلل وعرفت طريقه تعرف عبرها تميز الخلل فين هل من الافرلود او هل من الريلي وعرفت كيف تفحصهم يبقي اخيراجهاز الثيرمثتاتسؤال ماهية أعطال الثيرمثتات وكذالك الفحص؟بكل اختصار هيه عطلان1( إما غير قادرة على تشغيل الضاغط 2تقوم بتشغيل الضاغط لاكن تعلق يعني ماتفصل الضاغط فيظل الضاغط دوما شغال وما يفصل) عرفنا آخي اجابت سؤالك انو يمكن تسبب خلل وأما لوس ليمه معناه لايوجد خلل طيب كيف نعرف نفحص نجيب نفس جهاز الأم ميتر ونضبطه في الأم 1حنوصل السلكيين في الثيرموثتات بعد ما نلف مفتاح الثيرموثتات بجانب وضع التشغيل لوا عطي فرائه في الجهاز معنا سليم لاكن يجب تكمله الفحص لا ن الفحص الأول يدل ن الثيرمثتات يوصل التيار لاكن الفحص الثاني لازم نختبر الفصل وا لطريه جيب قطه ثلج او رش قليل من غاز الفر يون بعد قلب الاصطوانه في الانتفاخ الحساس في الثيرمثتات تم وصل سلكين تبع الام اذا فصل جهاز الام ميتر يدل ان الثيرموثتات سليم ختاما اتمنا آن أكون وضحت المسئله بشكل واصح ومختصر وغير مخل واليك ايضا اعطال الكباس اليك مايلي الاخ الفاضل اعطال الكباس( ا ماعطل كهربائي اوعطل ميكانيكي) العطل الكهربائي يجب عليك التائكد من وصول التيار للكباس يجب فحص جهاز الريلي ول افرلود ثم يجب قرائه نقاط الكباس الثلاث (c:r:s) بعدذلك يجب اعاده قرائه كل نقطه مع جسم الكباس اذاحدث توصيل مع جسم الكباس فهوتالف اذ(ا الثلاث نفاط) السابققه لم تعطي قرائه مع بعضها فهوتالف ولعطل الميكاننيكي يكون في قوه طرد الكباس بمعنا اذا فحصت الشق الكهربائي كما ذكرت لك وكل شى سليم قم بفك لحام خط الطرد من الكباس واعد تشغيل الكباس ثم ضع اصبعك فوق خط الطرد واغلق الفتحه جيدا اذا امكن حجز الهواء وغلق الفتحه بدون مقاومه فل كباس ضعيف يجب تغيره اذا كان طرد الهواء قوي من الكباس ولم تستطع حجز الهواء باصبعك فل كباس جيد جدا_​


----------



## Tanuf3737 (24 يونيو 2011)

المشكله الكبستور ضعيف حاول تغيره بواحد جديد


----------



## عماد الراوي (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لكم
عندي نفس المشكله


----------



## فقيه العرب (11 يوليو 2013)

الافور لود وظيفته حماية الكمبريسور من التايار العالي --- انت تقول انها 115 فولت 
لو انك تشغلها على فولتيه 220 بيكون هذا السبب يعني الافور لود بيشوف الكهرباء عاليه = فورا بيفصل حمايه للكمبريسور او الماتور كما يسمى --- لو هيك لازمك محول يتحمل ثلاجه يحولك ال 220 الى 115 فولت == سلام


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (30 يوليو 2013)

أحب أن اضيف على أجابة الأخ ابن عوف 
وحسب أجابتك الأخرى 
انه يوجد خلل في الأوفرلود . من الممكن ألغاءه ولكن بشكل وقتي أي لتشغيل الثلاجة بوقت لا يزيد عن 1\4 ساعة للتأكد من سلامة الماطور 
اما اذا لم يعمل فيجب تبديل الكوندنسر التابعة له ولكن بنفس القيمة المكتوبة على غلافها .
وبالنهاية ممكن تتاكد من سلامة الماطور بحيث ان تربطه ربطآ مباشرا بالمحولة 110 فولت أي الغاء الثرموستات وباقي توصيلات أسلاك الثلاجة 
لكن من دون ألغاء المجموعة المربوطة بالماطور 
هذا ما بجعبتي من أجابـة عسا أن تفيد 

بارك الله بكل من يساهم في أنارة طريق الناس


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (30 يوليو 2013)

وأحب أن اضيف أيضآ 
أن تلاحظ كمية الأمبير المسحوب للماطور أثناء تشغيله 
والمقارنة بينها وبين ما موجود على الملصق المرفق بالثلاجة 
ولو أنّك قد فحصت ملفات الماطور الا أنه من الممكن أن الماطور عاطل ميكانيكيآ 
أي بحالة ( تجييم ) بالعراقي أي المحرك الميكانيكي تالف 
فبهذا سيتم سحب تيار عالي اثناء التشغيل وبذلك سيفصل الأوفرلود اثناء التشغيل 

أتمنى الشرح وافي


----------

